# Bannerrotation funktioniert nicht, wer kann helfen?



## beau (27. Feb 2005)

Hi miteinander, 

hab diesen tread bereits schon woanders stehen aber 0 Antworten erhalten, kann man mir blutigen Java Beginner nich helfen?  :autsch: 


ich wollte ein Bannerrotationsscript verwenden das ich hier http://www.fineartweb.de/tool/scripte/index.htm 
(dort "Banner Rotation" nicht die automatische...)dort unter "script tools" gesehen habe. Ich habe also das Script verändert mit meinen Sponsoren... so weit so gut, dann habe ich die Datei (so wies in der dortigen Anleitung steht) in eine "bannerscript.js" umgewandelt, diese Datei habe ich dann via ftp auf meinen webspace geladen und dort wo die Bannerrotation angezeigt werden soll <script src="bannerscript.js"></script> eingefügt.... 

Nur... da tut sich nichts... Bin ich nur zu doof? Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das bewerkstellige so das mir die Rotation angezeigt wird auf meiner Seite http://www.kazaa--download.de 

ich benütze Net Objekts 7 falls das wichtig wäre zu erwähnen... 

Für Antworten wäre ich dankbar da ich schon zigmal gefummelt und geflucht habe....  :roll:


----------



## Beni (27. Feb 2005)

a) Bist du hier im falschen Forum (Java ist kein JavaScript!)
b) Helfen mehrere Posts auch nicht weiter
c) SelfHTML (?) soll noch ein JavaScript-Forum haben, frag doch dort mal nach.


----------



## beau (27. Feb 2005)

Hmmm merkwürdig, dieses Little Prob sollte doch für euch Profis kein Problem sein oder? wieso schickst Du mich dann ausserhalb dieses Forums und verweist mich auf Self HTML, da habe ich schon nachgeschaut und ja keine antwort auf mein problem bekommen, (wie war das mit "die java community in der einem garantiert geholfen wird?") und beni, wieso kann mir hier nicht geholfen werden? Macht ja kein gutes Bild, sei mal ehrlich.... komm mir so ein bisschen abgespeist vor.... na ja bin nicht bös aber sehrlich gesagt habe ich hier schon mehr erwartet , na ja aber wie du ja schon sagst, es gibt noch andere java foren..... (so kann man sich neumitglieder auch vergraulen...)

ok kann man nichts machen :?


----------



## Illuvatar (27. Feb 2005)

Dann lies vielleicht mal die Antwort, Punkt a... oder die FAQ... oder den titel des Forums, in den dein Beitrag verschoben wurde... und überleg mal, ob wir wirklich für dein Problem die richtigen Profis sind.
Wende dich vielleicht mal an die die das Script geschrieben haben wenn du damit nicht klar kommst :-/


----------



## Beni (27. Feb 2005)

Lies mein Post: *Java ist kein JavaScript*.

Was du hier machst, ist bei einem Gemüsehändler nach Rindsfillet fragen... :wink: (in anderen _Java_-Foren wird es dir nicht besser gehen).


----------



## beau (27. Feb 2005)

sorry das ich kein "Profiproblem" hatte, mich hab ihr hier gesehen echt...  ???:L


----------



## stev.glasow (27. Feb 2005)

beau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sorry das ich kein "Profiproblem" hatte, mich hab ihr hier gesehen echt...  ???:L


Darum geht es überhaupt nicht, ein JavaScript-Mehrfachposting ist hier einfach tödlich . Mach das mal n nem C Board die reißen dir richtig den A rsch auf    :wink:  Musst nicht so persönlich sehen einfach im richtigen Board fragen und diese unsinnigen Mehfachpostings sein lassen: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=javascript+forum&btnG=Suche&meta=lr=lang_de


----------

